

Ning - anyone have any experience hacking it up? - joeguilmette

I'm looking into hacking up a Ning network. Since it is an OpenSocial container that looks to be pretty customizable, I don't think it would be too difficult.<p>Has anyone else had any dealing with Ning?
======
Tichy
I created a network or two, but without much customization. One problem is
that it felt very slow at times. Problem if you use it: you can't buy a faster
server for your service.

